# Mit JavaMail Emails vom Exchange-Server holen



## moemaster (27. Oktober 2010)

Moin moin,
nach längerem googlen hatte ich die Nase voll und wende mich nun hoffnungsvoll an euch 
Ich setze mich momentan mit JavaMail auseinander. Das Senden über den Exchange-Server läuft schon einwandfrei, aber beim Empfangen bzw. Abrufen der Mails von Exchange-Server haperts gewaltig! Es funktioniert nicht^^ Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand ein bisschen Hilfestellung geben könnte 
Beste Grüße aus Hamburg,
Moe


----------



## zer0 (27. Oktober 2010)

Helfen können ohne das du deinen Ansatz zeigst wird dir wohl kaum jemand. Ausserdem musst du sagen was nicht klappt. Fehler oder Exception etc.

Gruß


----------



## moemaster (27. Oktober 2010)

Genau das ist ja das Problem!  Ich habe keinen Ansatz, ich habe 0 Ahnung wie das über einen Exchange-Server funktionieren könnte. Bei web.de, googlemail, etc. pp. geht's ganz einfach über POP3- kein Thema, aber beim Exchange-Server eben nicht.


----------



## moemaster (27. Oktober 2010)

Niemand, der das irgendwann schonmal gemacht hat und hier wenigstens einen Ansatz posten könnte?


----------



## moemaster (27. Oktober 2010)

So geht's bei mir nun, wenn's jemanden interessiert.


```
import java.util.Arrays;
import java.util.Properties;
import javax.mail.*; 
import javax.mail.internet.ContentType; 
import javax.net.ssl.SSLSession;
import javax.swing.*;

public class getMails{

	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	
	public static void getMail( final Properties props ) throws Exception 
	  { 
	    Session session = Session.getInstance( props, new javax.mail.Authenticator() { 
	          @Override protected PasswordAuthentication getPasswordAuthentication() { 
	            return new PasswordAuthentication( props.getProperty( "mail.pop3.user" ), 
	                                         props.getProperty( "mail.pop3.password" ) ); 
	          } 
	        } ); 
	    session.setDebug( true ); 

	    Store store = session.getStore( "pop3" ); 
	    store.connect(); 
	 
	    Folder folder = store.getFolder( "INBOX" ); 
	    folder.open( Folder.READ_ONLY ); 
	 
	    Message message[] = folder.getMessages(); 
	    for ( int i = 0; i < message.length; i++ ) 
	    { 
	      Message m = message[i]; 
	      if(m.getSubject().contains("Musterverkauf")){
	    	  System.out.println( "-------------------------\nNachricht: " + i ); 
		      System.out.println( "Von: " + Arrays.toString(m.getFrom()) ); 
		      System.out.println( "Betreff: " + m.getSubject() ); 
		      System.out.println( "Gesendet am: " + m.getSentDate() ); 
		      System.out.println( "Content-Type: " + new ContentType(m.getContentType()) ); 
	      }
	       
	 
	      if ( m.isMimeType("text/plain") ) 
	        System.out.println( m.getContent() ); 
	    } 
	    folder.close( false ); 
	    store.close(); 
	  } 
	 
	  public static void main( String[] args ) throws Exception 
	  { 
	    Properties props = new Properties(); 
	    props.setProperty( "mail.pop3.host", "Exchange-Server" ); 
	    props.setProperty( "mail.pop3.user", "User"); 
	    props.setProperty( "mail.pop3.password", "*******"); 
	    props.setProperty("mail.pop3.ssl.enable", "false");
	    props.setProperty( "mail.pop3.port", "110" ); 
	    props.setProperty( "mail.pop3.auth", "true" ); 
	 
	    getMail( props ); 
	  } 
}
```


----------

